

Ask HN: If you are going to outsource web, what will you look for in a company? - kromodor

I&#x27;m doing a short survey. Hopefully a pattern will emerge.<p>If you have outsourced a job in the past, or are looking to outsource one in the future, what factors will you look for? What will be a red flag or a good indication?
======
Stoo
I've considered out sourcing web development in the past. At the time I was
working on a freelance basis with a lot of work coming in, to the point of
having to turn some away. If I was to do it again I would be looking for high
quality front end code, ongoing support and high availability. High
availability would be the more important thing to me.

~~~
kromodor
Thank you good Sir for sparing the time to give feedback!

